# Winter Computing



## webbie (Nov 18, 2005)

My wife bought me a copy of this print from an old magazine cover, and the artist even gave me permission to use it on HearthNet...although I am not currently using it....

Makes a nice gift for a woodburner to hang above the machine!

You can get a print at:
http://www.tinney.net/Prints/11x14/17.htm


----------

